# Star Wars: il risveglio della forza. Trailer ufficiale in italiano.



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Ottobre 2015)

Grande attesa per il nuovo capitolo della saga "Guerre Stellari". Il 16 dicembre arriverà in Italia "Il risveglio della forza", VII capitolo che sarà ambientato 30 anni dopo "il ritorno dello Jedi" (la trilogia originale degli anni 70-80).
Il film sarà diretto da JJ Abrams e vedrà la partecipazione di Harrison Ford nel ruolo di Ian Solo.

Trailer nel secondo post. _Che la forza sia con voi._


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Ottobre 2015)




----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Ottobre 2015)

MAMMA MIA... MAMMA miaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ...


----------



## Butcher (20 Ottobre 2015)

A me non convincono i due attori protagonisti...


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Ottobre 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> A me non convincono i due attori protagonisti...



solo perché è nero.. anche a me , ma aspetto di vederlo poi dirò la mia .


----------



## de sica (20 Ottobre 2015)

Ho l'impressione che luke sia passato dal lato oscuro, vedendo il trailer..


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (20 Ottobre 2015)

Ho quasi pianto stamattina, dopo aver visto il trailer 5 volte consecutive


----------



## Butcher (22 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> solo perché è nero.. anche a me , ma aspetto di vederlo poi dirò la mia .



mmm no non credo sia quello, non saprei dire.


----------



## juventino (22 Ottobre 2015)

Il film più atteso dell'anno per quanto mi riguarda.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Ottobre 2015)

da grandissimo fan della saga posso dire che questo trailer non mi dice nulla?
Anzi, vedo già la mano della Disney ed è una cosa atroce.
L'attore di colore è il classico "eroe" disneyano.
E il robot monopalla? Dai su.
Da fan...ho paura


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Ottobre 2015)

Ma dal video si vede Okaka chuka con la spada verde.. allora è lui il nuovo eroe??


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Ottobre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma dal video si vede Okaka chuka con la spada verde.. allora è lui il nuovo eroe??



Un clone che in qualche modo diventa un jedi....
E il cattivo è un fanboy di Vader?
Boh


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Ottobre 2015)

Con JJ c'è sempre il rischio minghiata megagalattica, per fortuna per i prossimi ci sarà Rian Johnson


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Novembre 2015)

*Trailer internazionale dedicato al mercato asiatico con diverse scene nuove.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Novembre 2015)

Mamma mia ragazzi non sto più nella pelle  ... 

allora mi sono elaborato una mia idea.. il 7 è il 4 rifatto ad oggi... nel senso.. per me JJ ha preso quello che funzionava nel 4 ( praticamente tutto , il film perfetto ) e l'ha rielaborato nel 7 ... 

però ho sempre una paura ...


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Novembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma dal video si vede Okaka chuka con la spada verde.. allora è lui il nuovo eroe??



Lui sarà il Han Solo del 7 .. anche a me l'idea non piace molto .. non perchè abbia qualcosa contro quelli di colore ci mancherebbe ..mma cacchio.. il nuovo HAN non può essere nero !!!


----------



## davoreb (16 Dicembre 2015)

preso i biglietti per Sabato..... qualcuno l'ha visto?


----------



## Snake (16 Dicembre 2015)

recensioni clamorose


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Dicembre 2015)

Per favore non spoilerate. Risparmiateci da un bagno di sangue incredibile.


----------



## alcyppa (16 Dicembre 2015)

Appena tornato dal cinema.

Ho goduto. Copiosamente


Vorrei scrivere, e tanto, ma preferisco aspettare un po' per non rovinare anche in minima parte l'esperienza a qualcuno.


----------



## Jaqen (16 Dicembre 2015)

Io l'ho visto. Non dico nulla.

Chi vuole parlare lo faccia sotto spoiler..


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ad esempio, non mi piace il nero, non mi piace il capo del Primo Ordine, Riley è TROPPO bella, o me la vedo io troppo bella, ma non può passare sotto osservazione più la sua figaggine che altro.
BB-8 mi piace molto, il pilota un casino...la morte di Han mi ha fatto piangere, e le azioni di guerra son girate molto molto bene.


----------



## juventino (17 Dicembre 2015)

Visto stasera


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Nel complesso mi è piaciuto, è un bel film, che di sicuro fa scelte molto coraggiose e rischiose, ma non sempre azzecate imho. 
Partiamo dalle cose positive: i protagonisti mi sono piaciuti molto, sia il ragazzo di colore sia la ragazza. BB8 ha veramente un design fantastico e accattivante. Bellissimo rivedere anche tante vecchie conoscenze che scaldano il cuore. Dal punto di vista tecnico assolutamente nulla da dire ad Abrams: ottima regia e ottimi effetti speciali. La scelta di far morire Han spezza il cuore (ho quasi pianto), ma ci può stare.
Purtroppo però ci sono anche dei problemi, alcuni davvero evidenti: in primis i cattivi, davvero non pervenuti, deboli e poco accattivanti (e ciò per un villain non va affatto bene). La seconda parte del film l'ho trovata piuttosto inferiore alla prima soprattutto a causa di una sceneggiatura che ogni tanto balbetta (ricopiare paro paro da Una Nuova Speranza la sequenza in cui distruggono la Morte Nera non è stata una grande idea).
Ma ripeto, nel complesso è un bel film e considerato che poteva uscirne una trashata clamorosa va benissimo così.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Dicembre 2015)

RAGA non sono ancora andato... Voglio solo un SI o un NO da chi è andato.. 

niente SPOILER.. solo si o no ..


----------



## alcyppa (17 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> RAGA non sono ancora andato... Voglio solo un SI o un NO da chi è andato..
> 
> niente SPOILER.. solo si o no ..



SI

e vai il prima possibile che di infami è pieno il mondo e la gente gode nello spoilerare si sta attivando sempre di più.


----------



## Jaqen (17 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> RAGA non sono ancora andato... Voglio solo un SI o un NO da chi è andato..
> 
> niente SPOILER.. solo si o no ..



Sì, senz'ombra di dubbio. Le scene d'azione per me son stra belle poi, girate bene, non annoiano mai... proprio come su ogni Star Wars.


----------



## juventino (17 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> RAGA non sono ancora andato... Voglio solo un SI o un NO da chi è andato..
> 
> niente SPOILER.. solo si o no ..



Si, puoi andare tranquillo.


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Dicembre 2015)

3D oppure normale? cosa consigliate?


----------



## Sir Pilade (17 Dicembre 2015)

Visto ieri, avevo paura fosse una cavolata ma invece mi è piaciuto parecchio! Aspetto con ansia il prossimo ora hahahaha


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Visto stasera. 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Non è orribile, ma non mi ha convinto. Imho è il peggiore dei 7, anche di quello di Anakin in piena tempesta ormonale.Non mi è piaciuto nessun personaggio, e neanche le scene d'azione sono veramente spettacolari. La cosa migliore sono le esplosioni, e ok, ma la storia mi lascia perplesso.


----------



## Nicco (20 Dicembre 2015)

Mio commento


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Il film in sè è accettabile, però ragazzi analizziamo le scene clou e una trama che non ha assolutamente NULLA di nuovo se non pochissimi spunti.
-) L'informazione importante è in un drone che sta scappando (come in "una nuova speranza" abbreviato UNS)
-) Le contrattazioni per decidere dove andare inizialmente sono in un bar con un band tutto uguale a UNS
-) Il pianeta iniziale è Jakku che è la copia di Tatooine, rottami e sabbia, come in UNS
-) L'arma dei nazisti spaziali è un pianeta che ha un super cannone, cioè una morte nera più grande come in UNS
-) Il cattivo ha la maschera e parla rauco come Lord Vader
-) Han Solo muore più o meno come Obi-Wan, ovvero sa di andare praticamente a morte certa
-) Il pianeta simil morte nera viene distrutto da un X-Wing che entra in un corridoio pieno di cannoni e passa una fessura dove poi fa saltare tutto, esattamente come Luke in UNS
-) Luke è in eremitaggio in un sposto sperduto come il maestro Yoda, uno ha fallito con Anakin uno con Ben Solo

+) La guardia imperiale che si ribella, bella idea
+) Poteri Jedi ad una ragazza probabilmente figlia di Luke
+) Il ruolo del miglior pilota di X-Wing (mitico)


Note generiche: 
Imparare l'uso della forza in 5'...ma per favore, dopo che per decenni ci hanno inculcato che ci vuole praticamente una vita.
L'idea del figlio di Solo e Leila passato al lato oscuro non è male, spero la sviluppino per bene, anche se come cattivo ha fatto un bel po' pena finora.
etcetcetc....ho sicuramente un mente altro che magari aggiungerò.

Giudizio finale: Film bello dal punto di vista stilistico, le battute ci possono anche stare a ravvivare la situazione, però la trama mi ha deluso e la scelta delle scene importanti non mi è parsa che una copia di quanto già visto.


----------



## Jino (20 Dicembre 2015)

Ci vado più tardi...


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Dicembre 2015)

Visto. Finalmente si torna al vecchio stile. Dico solo questo.


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Dicembre 2015)

So che io in questo topic non centro nulla perché a me Star Wars non è mai piaciuto e mai mi piacerà, però volevo dire una cosa: Che razza di campagna pubblicitaria ha questo film? E' davvero da tutte le parti, è qualcosa di clamoroso. Non essendo fan a me hanno anche sfracassato le palle, ne parlano tutti e lo trovo da tutte le parti, però è davvero qualcosa di assurdo. Non ho mai visto nulla del genere per quanto riguarda la campagna pubblicitaria di un film.


----------



## BB7 (20 Dicembre 2015)

Appena visto. Non granché.


----------



## Jino (20 Dicembre 2015)

Appena visto, in linea con gli altri a mio avviso, se ti piace la serie ti piacerà anche questo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Dicembre 2015)

Carino, ma... 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



- Si sente la mancanza di un cattivo credibile, il figlio di Solo fa più che altro ridere
- Rey non può imparare ad usare la forza in pochi minuti (parlo dell'interrogatorio col novello Dart Fener)
- Le scene di combattimento non sono particolarmente entusiasmanti
- Ford credo lo abbiano seccato perché altrimenti al prossimo capitolo sarebbe stata l'osteoporosi a metterlo KO


----------



## Jaqen (21 Dicembre 2015)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Leila piazza un file segreto su un drone, lo fa scappare e poi viene catturata dal cattivo con la maschera e voce rauca.
Poe piazza un file segreto su un drone, lo fa scappare e poi viene catturato dal cattivo con la maschera e la voce abbastanza rauca.

Il drone scappa in un pianeta deserto e povero, dove incontra il protagonista, Luke, che non conosce il padre e che dopo 10 minuti di film è completamente senza famiglia.
Il drone scappa in un pianeta deserto e povero, dove incontra la protagonista, Rey, che non sa chi sia la sua famiglia.

Il drone non avrà pace fino a che non troverà il suo padrone, Obi Wan.
Il drone non avrà pace fino a che non troverà il suo padrone, Poe.

La scena del bar malfamato è stata solo posticipata, in ogni caso, dal pianeta deserto scappano con la Millenium Falcon.

Scena del bar dove decidono sul da farsi, con orchestra.
Scena del bar dove decidono sul da farsi, con orchestra.

Intanto la Morte Nera mette alla prova la super arma distruggendo un pianeta.
Intanto la nuova super Morte Nera mette alla prova la super arma distruggendo 5 pianeti.

Han Solo dopo aver raggiunto il suo scopo vuole andarsene ma l'amore per Leila lo fa rimanere e il suo contributo sarà fondamentale.
Finn dopo aver raggiunto il suo scopo vuole andarsene ma l'amore per Rey (probabile) lo fa rimanere e il suo contributo sarà fondamentale.

I protagonisti devono togliere una sorta di scudo di gravità, Obi Wan va incontro a morte certa, per affrontare il suo passato.
I protagonisti devono togliere una sorta di scudo deflettore, Han Solo va incontro a morte certa, per affrontare il suo passato.

La morte di Obi Wan è di ispirazione per Luke, il protagonista, dove vicino alla morte reagisce, segue l'istinto e percepisce la Forza.
La morte di Han solo è di ispirazione per Rey, la protagonista, dove vicina alla morte reagisce, segue l'istinto e percepisce la Forza.

Luke distrugge la Morte Nera infilandosi nel condotto strettissimo e con dei colpi ben piazzati distrugge il nucleo.
Poe distrugge la nuova super Morte Nera infilandosi nel condotto strettissimo e con dei colpi ben piazzati distrugge il nucleo.

La Morte Nera viene distrutta un attimo prima che si caricasse l'arma.
La nuova super Morte Nera viene distrutta un attimo prima che si caricasse l'arma.

Luke dovrà essere addestrato da un eremita in un pianeta lontano.
Rey dovrà essere addestrata da un eremita in un pianeta lontano.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Dicembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> So che io in questo topic non centro nulla perché a me Star Wars non è mai piaciuto e mai mi piacerà, però volevo dire una cosa: Che razza di campagna pubblicitaria ha questo film? E' davvero da tutte le parti, è qualcosa di clamoroso. Non essendo fan a me hanno anche sfracassato le palle, ne parlano tutti e lo trovo da tutte le parti, però è davvero qualcosa di assurdo. Non ho mai visto nulla del genere per quanto riguarda la campagna pubblicitaria di un film.



Diciamo che sono aiutati dal fatto è che è talmente famoso che la pubblicità viene da sè.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Dicembre 2015)

Sono innamorato della fantascienza ma non mi spiego perché questa saga non mi a mai attratto minimamente...
Avrò visto 2001 Odissea nella spazio 5 volte ma ogni volta che ho provato a guardare Star Wars mi sono addormentato..davvero, non capisco..eppure sembra così fico...
Comunque concordo con chi ha commentato prima, già dal railer si vedono la mano Disney e soprattutto di JJ Abrams sotto..purtroppo è un regista che a me non piace, mi sembra uno che mette tanta carne al fuoco e poi non sa gestirla, finendo per lasciare sempre le su opere incompiute..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sono innamorato della fantascienza ma *non mi spiego perché questa saga non mi a mai attratto minimamente.*..
> Avrò visto 2001 Odissea nella spazio 5 volte ma ogni volta che ho provato a guardare Star Wars mi sono addormentato..davvero, non capisco..eppure sembra così fico...
> Comunque concordo con chi ha commentato prima, già dal railer si vedono la mano Disney e soprattutto di JJ Abrams sotto..purtroppo è un regista che a me non piace, mi sembra uno che mette tanta carne al fuoco e poi non sa gestirla, finendo per lasciare sempre le su opere incompiute..



Penso che sia per il fatto che non si tratti di vera fantascienza,
è una bella favola rivisitata in salsa futurista, con principesse, stregoni e impavidi cavalieri,
non voglio sminuire la saga di cui ho visto tutti i capitoli e non mi dispiace, ma la fantascienza è tutt'altra cosa, trovo più analogie con i cicli di racconti di re Artù e dei suoi cavalieri della tavola rotonda.


----------



## Jaqen (22 Dicembre 2015)

Star Wars è un film d'avventura, pieno di citazioni bibliche, storiche. I Jedi e i Sith hanno i poteri più sognati dall'uomo, controllano le menti e spostano gli oggetti... cioè diciamo che la fantascienza non è il tema principale. Star Trek è molto più vicino al genere che non Star Wars.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Dicembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Penso che sia per il fatto che non si tratti di vera fantascienza,
> è una bella favola rivisitata in salsa futurista, con principesse, stregoni e impavidi cavalieri,
> non voglio sminuire la saga di cui ho visto tutti i capitoli e non mi dispiace, ma la fantascienza è tutt'altra cosa, trovo più analogie con i cicli di racconti di re Artù e dei suoi cavalieri della tavola rotonda.



Ok, questa può essere una spiegazione interessante..forse hai ragione..


----------



## The Ripper (22 Dicembre 2015)

attori fenomenali, tutti...
ottimo anche aver fatto citazioni al primo film
spero però che nel secondo si differenzi di più

unici 2 nei:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



1) non aver osato: ma spero si oserà di più nel secondo. Non vorrei una roba troppo simile al ritorno dello Jedi, con Rey che si allena con Luke
2) non mi è piaciuto che Rey usi la forza con una piena padronanza di essa, senza aver mai fatto allenamenti. Finora una delle certezze è che la forza necessita di un rigido allenamento per essere governata. Rey è il primo caso di jedi senza allenamento.


----------



## pipporo (23 Dicembre 2015)

new record for first weekend opening ,next :


----------



## Efferosso (23 Dicembre 2015)

pipporo ha scritto:


> new record for first weekend opening ,next :



Visto ieri.
La disney è riuscita nell'impresa di realizzare uno sw più brutto dell'episodio 1.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Dicembre 2015)

pipporo ha scritto:


> new record for first weekend opening ,next :



Ma gli omini blu chi sono, gli alieni di Avatar ristretti in lavatrice?


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Dicembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Visto ieri.
> La disney è riuscita nell'impresa di realizzare uno sw più brutto dell'episodio 1.



Mah...rispetto il tuo parere ma obiettivamente mi sembra invece uno dei migliori, sicuramente comunque meglio del primo.


----------



## Jino (23 Dicembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Mah...rispetto il tuo parere ma obiettivamente mi sembra invece uno dei migliori, sicuramente comunque meglio del primo.



Ovviamente sono pareri. Partendo dal presupposto che nessuno è un capolavoro, anche se sicuramente i primissimi averli visti quando sono usciti sicuramente avranno fatto tutt'altro effetto, questo mi sembra su per giu in linea con la saga. A chi sono piaciuti tutti gli altri, più o meno, piacerà anche questo.


----------



## Efferosso (23 Dicembre 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Mah...rispetto il tuo parere ma obiettivamente mi sembra invece uno dei migliori, sicuramente comunque meglio del primo.



Spiego, partendo dal presupposto che, in sala, il film me lo sono anche goduto (mi ha fatto divertire).



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Partiamo dal principio e da come hanno impostato la storia di questo film:
1) "Luke skywalker è sparito." Punto. Cioè, proprio, punto. Non scrivono altro. Perché, cosa ci può essere dietro, cosa è successo in trenta anni, trenta. In tutti i gs già dai titoli del prologo parte un qualcosa di avvincente, una trama complessa, un complotto. Qui no. Qui è sparito Luke, dalle ceneri dell'impero risorge l'ordine, c'è chi si ribella. Fine. Ed è così anche la trama stessa del film: piattissima. C'è da ritrovare Luke, non si riesce a trovare Luke perché anche l'ordine dà la caccia al droide, l'ordine comincia a distruggere pianeti, i buoni distruggono la morte nera. Finita la trama di due ore di film. Non c'è un complotto, non c'è un piano politico, non c'è niente. C'è di mezzo un malvagio che, in maniera scontatissima, è figlio di Solo. Cioè, non ha proprio nessuna utilità a livello di "plot" nel contesto della saga.
2) I buchi nella trama: ma "caspiteronzola", c'è un droide "unico" (cito) nell'universo, e prima Solo quando recupera il falcon va a dire ai due pischelli "voi rintanatevi, bb8 lo tengo qui" (MA PERCHE'!?!??! Ma in quale assurda concezione logica fare una cosa del genere!?) così si fa sgamare dai pirati/strozzini. Poi, non contenti, quando vanno a parlare con Maz Kanata, in un luogo dove c'è IL MONDO di gente, se lo portano ancora dietro, senza lasciarlo sul falcon. Ma perché?! Ma che assurdità è? O ancora, ma per quale assurda ragione uno che padroneggia la forza a dei livelli tali per cui riesce a bloccare i laser mentre gli sparano, dovrebbe mai ingaggiare un combattimento contro un povero picio che non ha mai preso in mano una spada laser (peraltro facendosi pure colpire, dal povero picio) quando può annientarlo con un gesto? R2D2 che poi si risveglia dal niente (così, perché ray ha risvegliato la forza!?) e completa la mappa con il suo palloso amichetto, poi....così...
3) I suddetti combattimenti con la spada laser sono di una tristezza inenarrabile. Sono letteralmente i più brutti visti in 7 film di star wars.
4) Si vede che Disney ha messo le mani sul film guardando Kyio ren. La parodia di un cattivo. Tutti i gs hanno un cattivo come Dio comanda, qui hanno messo un teenager brufoloso (uscito presumibilmente da disney channel) che riesce come detto a farsi colpire da un poveraccio che imbraccia una spada laser jedi per la prima volta nella sua vita, e che riesce a farsele dare brutalmente da una che ha scoperto di saper usare la forza cinque minuti prima. "eh ma non è un sith". Eh ma grazie al piffero, l'ha addestrato Luke Skywalker, l'ultimo Jedi, la ragazzina l'ha addestrata nessuno e pure lei prende per la prima volta in vita sua una spada laser.
5) Se volevano fare un remake di atri guerre stellari, potevano dire "Remake", non "epidosio 7". Metà film è scopiazzato. La morte nera, il conflitto padre figlio sospesi nel vuoto, il passaggio del caccia stellare per distruggere la suddetta morte nera, il "bar" con l'entrata di Solo e gli alieni a pacchi, ray che praticamente è la copia di Luke Skywalker pure circa dove vive. Cioè se vuoi fare un omaggio al passato, lo posso capire. Se lo vuoi copiare, non scrivere che è un altro episodio.
6) Colpi di scena. Parliamone. I "grandi colpi di scena" potrebbero essere al massimo 2, il fatto che il pilota della resistenza sopravviva, e il fatto che Solo muoia. Entrambi, con tutta la buona volontà, scontatissimi. Il primo va beh, non si commenta neanche. Il secondo già se non si capisse dopo 5 minuti, quando si bruciano il cattivo "Incontrerai tuo padre, Han Solo" che già sarebbe bastato e avanzato per capire che Solo sarebbe morto, è venuto fuori quando Organa gli dice "Riportalo qui, provaci, so che c'è ancora luce in lui". Sè, ciao core. 


In tutto questo è stato un film godibile, ma semplicemente per me non è neanche uno Star Wars. Mi avessero detto che andavo a vedere Fast and Furious 345 sarei andato con un certo spirito, e mi sarei goduto il film. Così, con le aspettative che uno SW deve avere, mi è sembrato semplicemente il peggiore di sempre. Letteralmente la versione Disney di un film che disney non dovrebbe essere. Avessero continuato a fare il re leone.


----------



## de sica (23 Dicembre 2015)

Mamma mia che delusione.. Un film indegno della SAGA


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Dicembre 2015)

Visto oggi , CAPOLAVORO ASSOLUTO  .. Ho pianto , riso , emozionato ... Veramente bellissimo


----------



## Hammer (27 Dicembre 2015)

Visto ieri... secondo me, un buon film! (Anche se si perde un po' l'aspetto "epico" della saga, in tutte le sue forme.)


----------



## vota DC (30 Dicembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Spiego, partendo dal presupposto che, in sala, il film me lo sono anche goduto (mi ha fatto divertire).
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



1)Luke va perché deluso dal fatto che un allievo si rivolta contro, viene esplicitamente detto. Il perché questo sia sufficiente a far crollare la repubblica è perché la repubblica ha sempre fatto vomitare: prima doveva usare i Jedi per superare ogni crisi sennò era dibattito infinito, poi le cose hanno funzionato solo quando Palpatine era cancelliere e hanno vinto la guerra dei cloni ma da un certo punto di vista quella repubblica era già impero!
Per il resto trovo la nuova Morte Nera un po' ridicola, che cavolo serviva una macchina succhiasole che distrugge più pianeti in una volta? Distrugge il sistema dove si trova la repubblica ottenendo l'effetto sorpresa il che andava bene se era il Primo Ordine ad essere in svantaggio, ma il Primo Ordine era già in vantaggio e sapeva benissimo dove si trovava la sede della repubblica (ignora la resistenza ma quella è un'altra cosa).
2)Nella nuova trilogia Dooku batte Obi facilmente, Anakin batte Dooku, Obi batte Anakin che però nella vecchia trilogia dopo aver perso metà corpo batte Obi! Per me ci sta che un personaggio immaturo faccia certe figuracce, però hanno esagerato con i poteri (che però usa per fare il bullo contro chi la forza non ce l'ha!) il che mi ricorda un po' Kenshiro dove all'inizio solo lui, Toki e Raoul hanno colpi a distanza e nemmeno Souther li ha e poi nella seconda serie li hanno cani e porci, compreso un bambino (solo nel manga e non nell'anime) che ha solo osservato Raoul e non è mai stato addestrato!
3)Erano ok. Non erano tra grandi maestri del resto. Anche quello tra Obi e Darth nel primissimo guerre stellari era bruttino anche se aveva l'alibi di essere il primo.
4)In realtà questa è la cosa interessante del film: le parti vengono rovesciate se si pensa a protagonista e antagonista! Luke all'inizio voleva essere un assaltatore imperiale, pian piano scopre la sua vocazione però affronta un avversario maturo senza terminare l'addestramento e ci perde la mano! Rey d'altra parte agisce d'istinto da predestinata e appena prende la spada laser in mano ha già capito tutto. Quindi Rey è il Darth dalla parte dei buoni, una vera macchina da guerra mentre Kylo è appena il Luke. Guardalo un po' che bamboccio...bene finché c'è da fare il bullo con quelli senza potere (però Finn un colpetto riesce a darlo lo stesso) ma Rey lo annichilisce da legata: ha la maschera pur non avendone bisogno solo perché vuole emulare il nonno. Kylo ammazza il padre giusto per dimostrare qualcosa però alla fine è come Luke troppo ansioso di sconfiggere Darth Vader. 
In tutto questo la cosa affascinante è che avremo probabilmente Rey che imparerà due dritte da Luke mentre Kylo sarà il personaggio che crescerà di più mentre in Star Wars per un motivo o l'altro i cattivi erano stabili e avevano bisogno di convertire dei buoni.
5-6 concordo in generale

Aggiungo dei punti che non sono piaciuti a me:
7)Rey che ha la vocazione di difendere un droide catturato da un rivale. E' una che va in giro a raccogliere rottami per avere la razione per aspettare la famiglia. Lo avrebbe smontato lei stessa!
8)Han barbone. Sul serio. Che bisogno c'era di mettere che si era indebitato di nuovo? E' un eroe di guerra, non ha gusti eccessivamente costosi, far arrabbiare il Jabba di turno agli inizi della carriera aveva senso ma ora è come vedere la moglie di Obama inseguita da un pescivendolo!
9)Manca Lando. E' un vero peccato perché lui era quello con meno gusto dell'avventura che preferiva fare il buon viso a cattivo gioco e soprattutto era il più "boss" di tutti. Nel ritorno dello Jedi è diventato una specie di ammiraglio e sembra pure più efficace di Ackbar (che appare) me lo vedrei benissimo come una sorta di Jabba benevolo potentissimo e tirato per la giacchetta da Primo Ordine e Ribellione mentre cerca di mantenere la neutralità ad ogni costo.


----------



## Pivellino (30 Dicembre 2015)

La mia personale opinione è che si potrebbe anche fare basta con questa saga cesso.
Film ridicolo e anacronistico fatto solo per rastrellare miliardi tra un pubblico di cerebrolesi nostalgici.
Il cattivo sembra un incrocio tra Loki e Harry Potter, la trama è una brutta copia del primo e si inserisce nella mania Holliwoodiana di fare un remake di tutto e tutti (vedi spiderman) con meri fini economici. A volte funziona e altre no. Qua per me è no.
Salvo solo i tre film originali perché realmente innovativi ai tempi, ma si parla di svariate decine di anni fa.
Viva il lato oscuro.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Dicembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Visto stasera
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



Visto ieri,quoto tutto.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Nel complesso troppo simile all'Episodio IV,gli sceneggiatori hanno voluto andare sul sicuro.
Come molti,non ho apprezzato troppo il combattimento finale: Finn non può tenere testa ad un utilizzatore esperto della forza in un duello con spade laser. Kylo,anche se ferito,avrebbe dovuto farlo secco in pochi istanti. Rey almeno sa usare la forza,ma anche il secondo duello mi lascia dubbioso.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Aprile 2016)

L'ho visto oggi. A me è parso davvero brutto.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Aprile 2016)

No vabbe ma che razza di darth vader è quello?

Schifo imbarazzante e poi la Donna jedi.... no grazie


----------



## Moffus98 (4 Gennaio 2018)

Visto oggi, lo so, sono in netto ritardo, ma mi sono appassionato alla saga da circa 1 mese e cosi ho deciso di vedere tutti i film dall'inizio, dato che non li avevo visti. Per me è stupendo come film. Ma c'è il problema del cattivo che è praticamente inesistente. Comunque Rey è una figa pazzesca, credo di essermi innamorato


----------



## vota DC (5 Gennaio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Visto oggi, lo so, sono in netto ritardo, ma mi sono appassionato alla saga da circa 1 mese e cosi ho deciso di vedere tutti i film dall'inizio, dato che non li avevo visti. Per me è stupendo come film. Ma c'è il problema del *cattivo che è praticamente inesistente*. Comunque Rey è una figa pazzesca, credo di essermi innamorato





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Mica tanto inesistente: è Kylo! E' un prodotto Disney quindi parliamo di un cattivo che quando si arrabbia sfascia console. Un bamboccione viziato che nessuno prenderebbe sul serio, non è minaccioso quanto Darth Vader eppure ha dimostrato di essere più cattivo di Darth Vader che ha tradito il maestro solo quando si trattava di salvare la vita del suo figlio mentre a Kylo che sia padre o maestro non importa nulla e ci passa sopra pur di avere potere!
In generale mancano gli imperiali seri e minacciosi. Hux è perfido eppure anche lui si arrabbia come un bambino quando provocato. I ribelli al contrario hanno parecchi leader anziani che li guidano.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Maggio 2018)

Andrà in onda lunedì 7 maggio su Canale 5.


----------

